# Very Sick plant.. first time growing. HELP!!!



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know what to do..


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 27, 2012)

Read the articles here. All the posts, journals, etc. Ton of info that will get you rolling.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

I did. Still not sure though. From what i read all i need to do is add some NPK.. idk though


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 27, 2012)

Part of it. Air, temps, lighting, etc, etc. a young seedlin like that wont need much if anything at all. Just good PH balanced medium and water.


----------



## Bud123 (Jan 27, 2012)

You should adopt plants protection measures if you don't know about that then you can find these measures through google you can get lot of information and techniques about your sick plants.


----------



## Hick (Jan 27, 2012)

Bud123 said:
			
		

> You should adopt plants protection measures if you don't know about that then you can find these measures through google you can get lot of information and techniques about your sick plants.



we'll let them google the health care you're spamming in your sig too...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Part of it. Air, temps, lighting, etc, etc. a young seedlin like that wont need much if anything at all. Just good PH balanced medium and water.



:yeahthat: If you're feeding them already, that could be a problem. If you're spilling the nuted water on the tender leaves, that might be a problem as well.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to tell us the particulars of your grow. How much light, what medium is that plant in, how often are you watering, what nutrients if any, the age of the plant, the temps of the water and air that it is in. With MJ growing, every little factor will make a difference to those plants. MJ is a very need specific plant. Just from first glance I would say that it is in too hot a soil and/or it is getting watered/fed too much. it is very easy to kill MJ with kindness.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2012)

BudMan101 said:
			
		

> I did. Still not sure though. From what i read all i need to do is add some NPK.. idk though



LOL--No, there is way way way more to it.  I would recommend doing some specific reading about lighting needs, then ventilation needs, then nutrient needs, then soil mixtures, etc, etc.  You are going to have to have a proper grow space set up with proper lighting and ventilation.  You need proper grows medium and proper nutrients.  I recommend buying some nutrients formulated for marijuana (like Fox Farm or General Hydroponics).  Use their vegging nutes when vegging and their flowering nutes when flowering--these have the correct amounts of NPK without guessing on your part.  I also recommend germinasting more than 1 seed.  If your plant turns out to be male, all you have gone through is for naught.

As to your problems right now, what did you plant this in (be very specific as the soil matters a lot) and have you fed the plant any NPK?  If so what and how much?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2012)

The soil level is pretty low in that pot, soil should be near the top of the pot. How big are the pots? Can you get some closer pics? how old are they. 
They dont look like they are stretching which is good and new growth looks ok as well.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm going to answer everyone's questions in this one reply.. here goes... :

Photo 1 :I added a close up picture. (this is the closest i can get w/o the photo becoming blurry)

Photo 2: This is the soil my plant is currently in. (Un-nuted organic soil mix)

The soil was higher before, i think one the plant started growing, the soil started to minimize. My plant is almost 3 weeks old now. I started growing it Jan. 11th. I water her ( i found out that my plant is a female today btw =] ) around once every 2-3 days. I gave her food ONCE so far. The pot is about 7 inches tall and 3 inches wide. When i fed the plant NPK, it was around 3-4 ounces worth. The plant is under my CFL bulb 24 hours a day.  I know i need to invest in a MH or HPS setup. ( please dont tell me this AGAIN) I have a very cheap set up. The bulb was 5 bucks and made the plant grow. I have a special bulb for the flowering stage as well. I have 2 CFL's that emit blue light and 2 CFL's that emit red light when i need to flower. The temp of the room is always around 70-75 degrees. As is the water since its in the same room. When i fed it i did pour the food/water on the tender leaves... i thought it would help it.. not the other way around =[.

I have never checked the PH of my soil b/c i dont have a PH reader lol. I will get one this weekend though. Also, when should i transplant her into nuted soil?

I hope all this info helps all of you help me .. my baby is sick :watchplant:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

"When i fed the plant NPK, it was around 3-4 ounces worth."

I think this is your problem...... what did you feed them....... how much..... how long ago...... I think you have burned them with nutrients....... they don't need any first 10 days or so......... and watered down nutrients for the first week or 2 after that.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

i fed them miracle grow.  It was 4 days ago. They were older than 10 days by then.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2012)

Miracle grow is strong for mj. You need to start at about 1/4 and that can cause a little burn as well sometimes if its the all purpose one. Take a picture of the mute container please. 
What'd the watts on the bulbs? Not the equivalent. You can grow with cfls if you have enough light and vent. They do not look light deprived at all imo. 

The soil compresses when You water it.  I would transplant to a bigger pot.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

1/4 of a teaspoon? two 6500K 75w & two 2700K 100w.
Here are the photos of the nute container. I added the second one so you can see the numbers on the top and so you can see the size of the pot compared to the box.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2012)

1/4 the recommended. I have used that one with no problems. Just have to be really careful. I would transplant to a bigger pot and then give it a good water to flush put any unwanted nutes.  When are you planning in flowering?  Is it an auto?


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> 1/4 the recommended. I have used that one with no problems. Just have to be really careful. I would transplant to a bigger pot and then give it a good water to flush put any unwanted nutes.  When are you planning in flowering?  Is it an auto?



Not sure. Its definitley way to early though. I assume maybe in a month. Should i transplant it into un-nuted  soil? When do i even use nuted soil? I been reading a lot on growing but its sooooo much information. Sometimes a straight forward answer is better =P


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2012)

Its up to you if you want to use nuted soil. I prefer using nute free soil and adding them myself.  That way I know whats in the soil. 

When you see alternating nodes you can put it into flower. It will double or even can triple in size in flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2012)

BudMan101 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help everyone. I'm going to answer everyone's questions in this one reply.. here goes... :
> 
> Photo 1 :I added a close up picture. (this is the closest i can get w/o the photo becoming blurry)
> 
> ...



Your plant is 2 weeks and 3 days--too young for food IMO.  I also believe that you have nute burned your plant.  It is also way way to young to be sexed.  I am not sure what you saw that made you believe you have a female, but even if it is an auto, it will be a couple of weeks before you are going to be able to tell sex.

I would recommend never putting it into prenuted soil.  It is far better for YOU to control the nutrients, rather than having nutrients released every time you water.

You need very very little light for the first several weeks.  However, as the plant gets larger, its needs will increase.  Check the lumens on your bulbs.  You are going to need a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  What is the ACTUAL wattage and the lumens on the bulbs you have?  This is important--adequate lighting is the most important single factor in your grow and your yield is directly related to your lighting.  Are these the bulbs you bought?  

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/4-CFL-2-6500K-75W-2-2700K-100W-GREAT-PLANT-GROWING-/180609977399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0d318c37   

If so, these are 2 18W that emit 1160 lumens each and 2 23W that emit 1600 lumens each.  This will be enough light for a space a sq ft.

Do you know what strain you are growing?  Where did you get the seed?


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your plant is 2 weeks and 3 days--too young for food IMO.  I also believe that you have nute burned your plant.  It is also way way to young to be sexed.  I am not sure what you saw that made you believe you have a female, but even if it is an auto, it will be a couple of weeks before you are going to be able to tell sex.
> 
> I would recommend never putting it into prenuted soil.  It is far better for YOU to control the nutrients, rather than having nutrients released every time you water.
> 
> ...



Don't know the strain. Its bag seed. And my pot is about 1 1/2 sq foot. So that's fine. Those are the bulbs btw. Thanks for looking. I can tell its a Female because there are two little prong type things coming out the stem. Thank god i only fed it once. I thought i needed to start feeding when it is about 2-3 weeks old. Anyways, still need to help the plant get healthier... what should i do???


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

That seedling is far too young to show sex....


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

"I can tell its a Female because there are two little prong type things coming out the stem."

most likely going to be more stems...... but I hope it turns out to be a girl for you. Bag seed can cause you some problems...... but you will learn. be safe my stoned friend.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2012)

The two prong like things are on every MJ plant, if we're talking about the same two prong like things.  Your soil looked pretty wet too.  I hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2012)

Go to the resource page and look for sexing. You are looking for white hairs not ones that look like part of the stem.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 28, 2012)

u guys are telling me how to tell what sex it is meanwhile i need help with making my plant healthy again..smh. Sex won't matter if it won't live till then


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2012)

I have given you my opinion. Bigger pot and the water to wash out any un-needed nutes. The leaves will not heal. You have to just look after the new growth.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2012)

Since it is your first grow i just want to make sure your watering is right. Let it dry out between waterings. If it wilts a tiny bit that is ok. Too much water kills more plants than not enough. Soak the plant and then let it dry.
The new growth looks ok. You will be ok.. breathe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

if its 2 weeks and 3 days old and showing sex then it is a autoflowering strain of some type. that browning of the leaf edges looks like nute burn to me.

Look on the back of the potting soil bag and it will have it's NPK rating.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks. I never knew there was an autoflowering strain. Do i still need to give it the 12/12 cycle if it is an auto?


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 28, 2012)

Since it's from bag seed it's prob. not an auto.  You need to let the soil dry out after you flush out some of the nutes and repot.  IMO.    No pun intended..LOL


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

:yeahthat:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to powerplanter again.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

My bad  just saw where OP posted he knew the sex and some autos will show their sex that early.


----------



## funkybud (Jan 28, 2012)

just because its bag seed does not mean it wont auto flower.you don't know what to expect from it.
its way overnuted. look at the sides of the pot. see the white stuff? its nutrients not absorbed into the soil,or clinging there with no place to go but into the soil.
flush good to remove,and next time mix in a little bit of a lighter mix to start the seed in,such as the soil you have now with pro mix or jiffymix with out nutes added.its better to be a little light on nutes than go overboard.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

If it is an auto strain, it would have had to either hermie or was a male. If male, sad...but if hermie, would it stay an auto strain? Off-topic a bit, but this got me to thinking about it!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't say it couldn't be a auto, just that it probably isn't.  I don't know too many commercial dealers that would grow a auto to sell, except for someone growing for MMJ.  I have been wrong before.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 29, 2012)

I transplanted the plant. I added new soil and cleaned the pot. I needed to add more soil since it was so low before. But the plant is already getting better. How often should i give it some nutes? I only gave it water since the transplant so far. Heres and updated picture.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 30, 2012)

I would only give it water until the leaves aren't showing the burn marks.  By leaves I do mean the new growth.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

What is your watering schedule? You want to let the soil dry out fairly well before watering until a small run-off of excess water is seen. This helps the roots get oxygen.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 30, 2012)

I water it once every two days. I don't do it until a small run-off is seen though. I thought if the water was leaking out the pot, that i am drowning it. I wish it the grow guide had somethings like how often you should water and how much.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

When in soil the best way IMO is to completely water the soil and get a "feel" for the weight.  Wait 4 or 5 days and "feel" the weight again. wait another day or two until the plant starts to droup a little and "feel" the weight again. Now water til a little(Pint to Quart) of water runs out. Now all you have to do is just pick up the pot and you will have a "feel" of when to water. just don't let it get to the droup stage very often. The bigger the plant gets the more often you will need to water.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When in soil the best way IMO is to completely water the soil and get a "feel" for the weight.  Wait 4 or 5 days and "feel" the weight again. wait another day or two until the plant starts to droup a little and "feel" the weight again. Now water til a little(Pint to Quart) of water runs out. Now all you have to do is just pick up the pot and you will have a "feel" of when to water. just don't let it get to the droup stage very often. The bigger the plant gets the more often you will need to water.



Thanks a lot! I really appreciate you telling me that. Also, is my soil suppose to turn to mud?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

turning to a mud like state for a min or2 is ok, but more that that it is way to wet and not draining right


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 31, 2012)

what's a easy/inexpensive way to increase draining?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

$5 bag of perlite at the local feed and seed store or wallyworld might evem have it that cheap creek sand that you have washed works to.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When in soil the best way IMO is to completely water the soil and get a "feel" for the weight.  *Wait 4 or 5 days and "feel" the weight again. wait another day or two until the plant starts to droup a little and "feel" the weight again.* Now water til a little(Pint to Quart) of water runs out. Now all you have to do is just pick up the pot and you will have a "feel" of when to water. just don't let it get to the droup stage very often. The bigger the plant gets the more often you will need to water.



Yes, good post!! Keep in mind the amount of time may vary due to pot size and soil make-up.


----------



## BudMan101 (Jan 31, 2012)

cool. I need to get that.  I'll need to transplant the plant again to mix the soil and perlite right


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2012)

I also put hydroton in the bottom of my pots. You can use clean pebbles as well. Helps stop the holes blocking with soil. I mix about 1/4 to 1/3 perilite to soil. I grow in 4gallon pots. In veg I only water once a week. In flower once every 3-4 days. I use the weight rule as well. Just fill up a pot with soil only and feel the weight. You want to water when if feels like that or bit more.


----------



## BudMan101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I also put hydroton in the bottom of my pots. You can use clean pebbles as well. Helps stop the holes blocking with soil. I mix about 1/4 to 1/3 perilite to soil. I grow in 4gallon pots. In veg I only water once a week. In flower once every 3-4 days. I use the weight rule as well. Just fill up a pot with soil only and feel the weight. You want to water when if feels like that or bit more.



Thanks Jericho, im going to follow that method. I'll upload a new pic once i transplant it again. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

BudMan101 said:
			
		

> cool. I need to get that.  I'll need to transplant the plant again to mix the soil and perlite right


Alot of us use a root inoculant when transplanting, I am currently using ZHO, a rhizosphere inoculant. Promotes root growth which promotes healthier plants!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 3, 2012)

Could we get another pic. to see how she's doing?


----------



## BudMan101 (Feb 10, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Could we get another pic. to see how she's doing?



2 weeks later ~~> after recovery. Complete transformation. I just want all you to know she wouldn't be happy and green if it wasn't from all you guys here on MP.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 11, 2012)

looking much better.


----------



## BudMan101 (Feb 11, 2012)

its almost a month old now. When should i start giving it nutes?


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 11, 2012)

It's still getting a little burn on some of the new growth.  I think I would wait a few more days.  It's def. getting stronger.  GREEN MOJO for her.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 11, 2012)

I would think about not you could start on a very low dose of nutes. Looks like its about ready.


----------

